# So my dog is not quite a brainiac, but it was fun getting that meatball :)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I just started this past week with this game of putting something in a box for Bailey to try to get.

I may have to accept my dog is not overwhelmingly bright.  (so this probably isn't any kind of "brag.")

I started with just standard treats. He wasn't motivated enough, which suprised me, because this dude is very food-motivated.

So tonight I upped the ante. I cooked up some Bailey meatballs. (ground beef) Let him sniff and lick it and dropped it in a cardboard box. 

It was as much fun for him as for me. :laugh: I was trying to stay cool, but couldn't help but crack up. 





 
Oh and please, no comments on my preference for gross, cheap beer. 

And PS -- why, oh why can't I embed a video??????


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

you couldn't spring for PBR or Old Mill-Hunky??? LOL!!! (I couldn't resist)


----------

